# Camping chair



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Copied (but improved for comfort) nesting chair for me to use while camping:


























Made from recycled old growth pine, finnished with Spar poly.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That style is really catching on; my wife just bought one at a local craft fair. It's actually quite comfortable.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> That style is really catching on; my wife just bought one at a local craft fair. It's actually quite comfortable.


How much did she pay for it? I figure I can sell these for about $80 to get $25.00/hr for my labor.


----------



## JackDani (Jul 1, 2012)

where are you located?


----------



## JackDani (Jul 1, 2012)

i'd probably like to buy...


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

I've got one I made out of cedar that is about 15 yrs old. A little worse for wear, but still comfortable.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

JackDani said:


> where are you located?


Located near Sedona Arizona. I have no idea how much shipping would be.....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bad news, Michael; wifey paid $35CAD or two for $60. He also had a two-seater for $60. This guy makes his out of Spruce ...I'm guessing he buys 1 x 4 SPF strapping, and works with that. If you go through the lifts at the lumberyard, you can find some decent stuff.
(so much of the SPF 1 x 4 is complete rubbish. Should have been sent off to the pulp mill.)


----------



## Tenon72 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi,
Chair Looks Great wood you have drawings to go with it.

Regards Neil


----------



## Chubbo (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, All:
Sure would like to have drawings or plans for the chair also. Can anyone can help?
Thanks.
Lowell Sites
[email protected]


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Michael will send you a hard copy for $80 +shipping 
(Sorry, the Devil made me do it)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Grizzly has Many,Many plans..

H1192 Folding Adirondack Chair Plans

H3672 Bench Plans

H1210 Porch Rocker Plans

H2158 Adirondack Chair Plans

H5469 Adirondack Love Seat Plans

==


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Chair looks nice! My first thought was that it looked like it would be uncomfortable to sit in but am glad a few have commented on how comfortable the chair is.

Ugh Bobj3, when did your first name get changed to Jigs? I noticed that on the info sheet on the left of your Posts and have been wondering and wasn't sure where to ask the question. I assume the name Jigs comes from all of the Jigs hanging around your shop?

Lets be thankful that you didn't display a bunch of old milk containers on the wall! :yes4:


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't have any drawings but could make some. I had a chair to copy. I did make changes to the original design. the back leg is about 32", that should give you somwhere to start determining the other measurements. The bow in the legs needs a 4' wide board for the back leg. I made the front leg shorter but they need to have the same curve to nest. The distance from the bottom of the seat leg to the rear most slat will determine the angle of the back and the position of the two slats on the back leg will determine the angle of the seat. The slats are about 16"wide but could be made wider or narrower as desired.

I guess I'm just intuitive, I make most of my stuff without any plans and just go for what I need....

I have a cheap CAD program and can make plans if needed. Let me know....

If someone wants plans you will have to wait, I'm going camping for the next two weeks! (btw there will be no charge for plans)


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

So far I have made two of these chairs. It takes about two hours to make one. Maybe I'm slow or I just do quality work?

Someone selling them for $30 each is not paying himself very much. Even with free wood there is much more milling required!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll go with quality workmanship................. if you don't buy quality, you will be lucky to get what you paid for.

Enjoy your camping trip and the naps in your chair!


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

*plans*

You asked for it (that was a cool program)(are you old enough to remember? LOL)

here are plans for these chairs

View attachment NESTING CHAIR 1.pdf


----------



## EastoftheDitch (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice clean design. Comfortable and compact - looks like a home run to me.


----------



## woodoodle (Jul 26, 2012)

Love them. spar oil looks fantastic.


----------

